
The algorithm that runs the world - Anon84
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21528771.100-the-algorithm-that-runs-the-world.html?full=true
======
plg
you need to log on to read this article? #fail

~~~
plg
sorry typo, "you need to log in to read this article" still a #fail

